# AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma (ANZSCO Skill Level 2)



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

Seniors/Experts,

Kindly help in letting me know about the phrase: -
*
AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma (ANZSCO Skill Level 2)*

What is the minimum academic qualification requirements for this level (as mentioned above) in terms of Indian Systems?

I mean to say that I want to know the exact number of years of study required to be qualified for this level of AQF.

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Buddy if you can disclose what degree do you hold it ll be easy to answer is yours is AQF equivalent diploma or advanced diploma or associate degree or bachelors ?


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes Sure.....

I have completed 10th Class in India & after that I have 3 years regular Diploma in Mechanical Engineering from Punjab State Board of Technical Education.

I am asking because recently, I had applied to VETASSESS for assessment purposes & the outcome was negative. The Code was Maintenance Planner (312911).

The reply from VETASSESS was :-

"Diploma in Mechanical Engineering awarded in 2005 by
Punjab State Board of Technical Education and
Industrial Training, India is below the required level.
Field of study Mechanical Engineering
The field of study is relevant, but the qualification is
below the required educational level."

I am stunned because with same qualification, one of my friend's was assessed in July, 2014 as positive.

I am totally confused... any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Thats strange mate. 
Cant judge why Vetassess has not recognised it as a Diploma

Quote : 
"Skill Level 2 : Occupations at Skill Level 2 have a level of skill commensurate with one of the following:

- NZ Register Diploma or 
- AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma.

At least three years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications listed above. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification." >> Guess this what you have a 3 yr diploma degree . 

You might wanna contact Vetasses through email or phone call and get the reason for.
Havent really seen an Indian degree being not recognised.
Doesnt happen with ACS for sure why Vetasses cant comment .


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Actually, Country Education Profile (CEP) has updated last June. Check if is it the matter of CEP or not. Here in Bangladesh, Some f my friends got negative outcome for CEP update. 

BTW, I always suggest VETASSESS Advisory service before final Assessment application.


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks guys for your kind responses.

I read some where on the internet that as per Australian standards, normal schooling is of 12 years (which would be 10 + 2 in India) & after that one can go for any sort of higher education.

In my case, I have 10th Class & then 3 years regular Diploma so it comes out to be a total of 13 years of formal education. I think this could be the deciding factor in my case & which is why I got a negative assessment for my studies.

I checked with my friend who had got the same assessment as positive (in July, 2014) & he had done his 3 years Diploma after completing 10+2 in India, so he has got 15 years of formal education.

I have request VETASSESS for proper reason why my studies were not equivalent of an Australian Diploma & waiting for an answer from their side.

I will keep the forum updated on this one & please help me furhter if you may have got any other opinions or answers.

Appreciate all the help...


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Seniors/Team....

I have recently got the following outcome from the Assessing Officer about why my case being negative: -

"*In reference to your email, I have outlined the following details to explain how the negative outcome of your case was determined.

You nominated the occupation of Maintenance Planner (ANZSCO Code: 312911). This is a VETASSESS group C occupation. Group C Occupations require a qualification assessed as comparable to the educational level of at least an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Diploma, in a highly relevant field to the nominated occupation. In addition to this, the applicant must have at least one year of post-qualification employment in a field which is highly relevant and at an appropriate skill level to your nominated occupation completed in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. Pre-qualification employment may be considered.

If your qualification is not in a highly relevant field to the nominated occupation, two years of highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level will be required. Please see Group C below for details.

Academic Qualification:

You provided an award certificate and transcripts for your Diploma in Mechanical Engineering from Punjab State Board of Technical Education and Industrial Training, India.

The qualification was assessed as comparable to an AQF Certificate IV.

This qualification does not meet the educational requirement for the nominated occupation.

In order to receive a positive assessment both the educational and employment requirements have to be met.

Major Field of Study:

Your major in Mechanical Engineering was relevant to the nominated occupation.*"


Can somebody please shed some light on this thing. Why they have assessed my 3 Years full time Diploma in Mechanical Engineer as not relevant for the case.
I am in very confusing state right now, any help would be really appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

panesarkaran said:


> Hello Seniors/Team....
> 
> I have recently got the following outcome from the Assessing Officer about why my case being negative: -
> 
> ...


Hi Karan

Did you by any chance get any update on this one ? 
I have been trying to apply for my brother and he seems to land up in the same situation if i apply for VATASSESS for his profession. Would be great help please ?

Thanks


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

softwareengineer said:


> Hi Karan
> 
> Did you by any chance get any update on this one ?
> I have been trying to apply for my brother and he seems to land up in the same situation if i apply for VATASSESS for his profession. Would be great help please ?
> ...


Sorry for the late reply Mate.... I was able to get a confirmation from VetAssess that due to change in CEP, my college/Board was pushed down to Category B. Ans for getting getting my Diploma to be equivalent to the Australian Diploma. my % should have been above 60% or it should have been in First Division.

Really disheartening for me


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Seniors... Please shed some light on this case... I am stuck.

Earlier, I had failed to get positive assessment for 3 Years Diploma in Mechanical Engineer, as it was assessed to be equivalent to Level 4 Certificate. Due to this, I was not able to get a positive assessment for Maintenance Engineer, although my work experience was relevant to it.

I am now thinking of applying to EA for assessment as Mechanical Engineer. Please shed some light on chnaces of me getting a positive assessment.

I have read some where that if we have worked for a significant period of time in a profession then that work experience can be counted as equivalent to a valid degree for Oz.

Please let me know if this is correct, or show me the correct direction to be able to get hold of positive assessment for myself.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## vishal2808 (Feb 21, 2017)

I have certificate course of six months in beauty culture. I am post graduate& I have more than 8 years experience of salon manager. Am I eligible for AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma (ANZSCO Skill Level 2)


----------



## Jithin1602 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Please respond*



panesarkaran said:


> Hello Seniors... Please shed some light on this case... I am stuck.
> 
> Earlier, I had failed to get positive assessment for 3 Years Diploma in Mechanical Engineer, as it was assessed to be equivalent to Level 4 Certificate. Due to this, I was not able to get a positive assessment for Maintenance Engineer, although my work experience was relevant to it.
> 
> ...


Hello Senior Panesar Karan,

I am also in the same situation , After 10th i did diploma in Tool& Die Making for 3yrs+1yrs apprentice and then Post Diploma in CAD Design for 1year. I see the status as expat in Australia, can you guide me how you cleared the hurdle ?

Thanks in advance

Jithin


----------

